# Roamio Dropping Signal



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

After setting up my new Roamio in the bedroom and using it for a couple of weeks I decided to switch it to my main Samsung 65" TV in our Great Room. I am now experiencing problems that I never had with the HD unit that it replaced nor while the Roamio was connected to my Westinghuse TV in my bedroom.

The problem is that when I switch between various menu options, the TV loses the signal from the Roamio and waits for about 20 seconds before it picks up teh signal from the Roamio and reconnects.

Is there some setting on the Roamio that I need to change? Again, this never happened with the HD unit on the same TV nor did it happen with the Roamio connected to another Tv in another room.

Any advice?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it changing display resolutions?

Just set it to output 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 and you won't have this problem.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

AdamNJ said:


> Is it changing display resolutions?
> 
> Just set it to output 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 and you won't have this problem.


How do I do that?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I found the setting to change it and I tried it but still no good.

Amy other ideas??


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

ciscokid said:


> I found the setting to change it and I tried it but still no good.
> 
> Amy other ideas??


What resolutions do you have enabled? What I meant in my previous post was to only have those enabled. I suspect that when you are an HD menu screen and then open up an SD menu screen, your resolution is changing. Not all the menus in the Roamio are HD.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I tried just 1080i and that gave me the same results as when I ran through the compatibility tests and allowed all but the lowest setting which was not compatible with my TV.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

how about just 720p then? does your tv no accept 1080 input?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I think you guys are missing my point.

My OLD Tivo HD was locked on 1080i and worked fine. My new Tivo Roamio loses the picture when I switch from most any menu option to another menu option OR to a live picture. It seems as if the TV loses the picture then needs about 15 sec to sync back.

I've tried locking it on everything from 720 through 1080p all with the same results. I also set it to "auto." Again all with the same results.

The TV can handle everything from 720p through 1080p and everything in between.

The TV viewing is fine it's just that hesitation in the beginning when it loses the signal then needs time to synch back up before the picture comes back.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I'm having the same issue(s) with three base Roamios and two Sony TVs.

Even though I set the Roamios to fixed 1080i (or 1080p) ONLY, as the fixed output (plus checking the 1080p/24 passthru for Netflix), my TVs "freak out" while navigating, or during commercial transitions, or if any little issue arises in the cable signal, and so on...

The same TVs handled TiVo HDs and Premieres without this problem. All possible troubleshooting has been done. I'm not going to spend another hour going into great details about everything I've tried.

I've lost hope... All I can do is keep bringing it up when I see a similar post by another member...

No matter what thread I bring it up in, all I get are people who tell me they don't have this problem. Well, that's just great... I'm so happy for all the people that don't have the problem. I then politely say that I'm looking for others having the problem, or people who had it and somehow fixed it. Then, things go silent (for this specific issue)...

Funny thing is, these same Roamios didn't used to have this problem. It presented itself in a previous software update, and has persisted ever since...

I'm not going to buy new TVs, when the literal dozen other HDMI devices I have around, work just fine with what I have. The Roamios are the ONLY "problem childs" in the mix. If I could get ONE other HDMI device to act the same, I'd think differently.

I guess I have to buy some inline device to "correct" whatever the Roamios are doing with the HDMI signal, or live with it, or just wait and see what future software brings. I've tried switches in-line, and they'd fail to re-sync at all, requiring me to switch away from the input, then back to it again, just to get more than a black screen, and no audio.

My TVs have a way to show the current resolution and audio mode, with a single remote press, and that data goes blank when this happens.

Good luck in your quest... I'm subbed to ~10 threads where any similar problem is mentioned, and this is the only one with any recent activity...

FWIW, it seems most people speaking of similar issues, have an A/V receiver in-line, while I don't (and you don't, if I understand correctly).


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

another "i don't have that problem" post, but...

I have the roamio pro, hooked up using hdmi though an onkyo receiver via hdmi (although a/v is usually off and just in pass thru mode), then hdmi to my samsung ln46a650.
I only have 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 enabled, everything scales nicely.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

It kinda sounds to me like there is an HDMI handshaking issue going on possibly? my sony bravia was doing some crazy things like you guys have mentioned and I'm not sure about samsung tv's but what I was able to do with my Sony Bravia was do a firmware update and then after the firmware update to the tv I unplugged the tv and then unplugged each device I had connected to the tv and let them reboot; I haven't had any issues since....also I'm wondering if you guys tried using component cables? sometimes that can fix a lot of problems with HDMI handshaking...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ukwildcat4life said:


> also I'm wondering if you guys tried using component cables? sometimes that can fix a lot of problems with HDMI handshaking...


If you are using component cables, then that should fix ALL of your HDMI handshake issues. Switching to component cables is a very good test to help rule out HDMI handshake issues.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you are using component cables, then that should fix ALL of your HDMI handshake issues. Switching to component cables is a very good test to help rule out HDMI handshake issues.


tarheelblue32 I agree 100%....it does sound like their issues are an HDMI handshaking problem and like you said trying some component cables would be a good place to start for some good troubleshooting.....also some TV manufacturers have firmware updates.....I know my Sony Bravia did... I bought my Sony TV in 2010 and there had been a firmware update in 2011; I updated the firmware and unplugged everything as Sony suggested doing and letting everything reboot which basically reset the HDMI and since then I've had no issues.....


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ukwildcat4life said:


> tarheelblue32 I agree 100%....it does sound like their issues are an HDMI handshaking problem and like you said trying some component cables would be a good place to start for some good troubleshooting.....also some TV manufacturers have firmware updates.....I know my Sony Bravia did... I bought my Sony TV in 2010 and there had been a firmware update in 2011; I updated the firmware and unplugged everything as Sony suggested doing and letting everything reboot which basically reset the HDMI and since then I've had no issues.....


Base (4-tuner) Roamios don't have component-outputs. It's either HDMI, or buy a *composite* analog A/V breakout cable.

The Sony Bravia TVs have the most current firmware. They used to work just fine with my Roamios, and all the eight TiVos I owned before them.

One of TiVo's software updates caused the problems, for me.

Even if I had a Plus/Pro, and the component worked, I'd want to use HDMI. Component-out can't match HDMI quality. It's digital->analog->digital conversion, and component doesn't carry audio, creating a whole new problem, with using analog for audio, or having to buy optical cables, which I have only one input for.

Really short summary: Something TiVo did for the majority of people, has created adverse effects for a minority of people. TiVo seems to always do this, as soon as I dare to think "I'm so glad I upgraded to my new model TiVo!". Sometimes they won't fix something, if the minority is small enough.

Perhaps with all their MSO partners, this could change. Yet, I have very little faith, as my cableco is also guilty of not being willing to fix things that only affect a minority of their customers. I'm not even sure any MSOs use base model Roamios.

I spent all that time helping you in your MoCA question thread, and you assume I haven't tried power cycling and every other possible thing that may help? If I troubleshoot any more, I'll wear everything out from all the repeat disconnections and reconnections.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Base (4-tuner) Roamios don't have component-outputs. It's either HDMI, or buy a *composite* analog A/V breakout cable.
> 
> The Sony Bravia TVs have the most current firmware. They used to work just fine with my Roamios, and all the eight TiVos I owned before them.
> 
> ...


nooneuknow; yea you're right I forgot the base Roamio only has a composite output...the problem I was having was on a mini which has both component and composite outputs.....doing the firmware update and unplugging the TV and all connected devices so that the HDMI would reset did fix a similar issue for me but apparently there is something different going on with yours and the OP Roamio's....sorry I couldn't help; the advice you gave me on my MoCA setup helped a lot! I took your advice and just left everything alone, kept my CMG in bridge mode and it has worked just fine with no problems.....


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ukwildcat4life said:


> nooneuknow; yea you're right I forgot the base Roamio only has a composite output...the problem I was having was on a mini which has both component and composite outputs.....doing the firmware update and unplugging the TV and all connected devices so that the HDMI would reset did fix a similar issue for me but apparently there is something different going on with yours and the OP Roamio's....sorry I couldn't help; the advice you gave me on my MoCA setup helped a lot! I took your advice and just left everything alone, kept my CMG in bridge mode and it has worked just fine with no problems.....


Good to hear, on your end of things. :up:

Sorry for snapping at you. I was just suffering a burst of HDMI sync losses, and was wishing I could at least try component to see what would happen. But, I can't... I need OTA capability, should I have to move, or save money, which is why I went with the base models.

I participated in the thread the OP of this thread used for their drive upgrade, and recall it being a base model, as well, IIRC.

If TiVo doesn't fix it by the summer update, I'll (possibly) be known as "tivousernomore". I've been tackling every possible scenario that I can, without buying more TVs, and am drawing a line. I was hoping the spring update might improve, or fix what they messed-up. It made it worse. I had been getting along with setting the output to 1080i, since the original update (can't recall the version) that made problems for me (with it set to 1080p).

I'm talking three Roamios and two Sony TVs, of different years and models. I can hook up any other HDMI device, at any resolution supported, and they'll work on both TVs, on any HDMI port, and all my other HDMI devices work through HDMI switches, as well. Only the TiVos are refusing to keep the HDMI up constantly/consistently. I could pull the cable feed, turn-off the video window, and still lose the HDMI sync just navigating, and even when sitting idle. Yet, my WD TV Live Hubs, with v1.4 HDMI-outs can be attached to the ends of the same cables going to the same TVs, and flawlessly send full 1080P/60 and 1080P/24 (and every other resolution down to 480i), and never once do what the Roamios do...

Hinky, and odd, I know... But, it's the truth...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So I'm assuming you tried different HDMI cables? I've seen bad HDMi cables cause those issues. I've run across it a few times. When I do I just cut the cable and throw it away.(even though the cable might work perfectly fine with another device, it can have issues with a certain device)

What about an active HDMI splitter? Leaving one output empty and the other going to the TV.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> So I'm assuming you tried different HDMI cables? I've seen bad HDMi cables cause those issues. I've run across it a few times. When I do I just cut the cable and throw it away.(even though the cable might work perfectly fine with another device, it can have issues with a certain device)
> 
> What about an active HDMI splitter? Leaving one output empty and the other going to the TV.


This must be directed at the OP, since you've been present in, and commented in, some of the other threads I've discussed this in.

As for an active HDMI splitter, I'm done buying any more items that won't guarantee results (or doing what the product claims it will). Some of the switches I bought sounded promising as a kludge-fix, since they have "stabilizing, upscaling, and signal enhancing" as an optional functions to turn-on (even upconverting to 3D is one of the options). They won't play well with the Roamios, no matter what I set them to do. At least they work with everything else I own, leaving me able to direct-plug the TiVos into any two of the three HDMI ports on each TV.

I bought excess cables and switches I have no use for now, just trying to "try it all".

Since I have zero use for a splitter, other than as a diagnostic "desperate measure" tool, I'm unwilling to spend any more money on things that might work, until two updates from now, if/when TiVo decides to make more changes.

I'd feel bad giving out suggestions like switches/splitters/matrixes, without making sure to say such devices often cause issues, rather than fixing them. I'd also express concern over some future update rendering that device incompatible, or the first thing everybody will want to blame as the source of a problem (then giving advice to remove it, and TiVo support refusing to provide support with it in use).

I'll be back later, to add a list of links to my long and detailed posts I already have peppered throughout the forums on what I have tried.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Good to hear, on your end of things. :up:
> 
> Sorry for snapping at you. I was just suffering a burst of HDMI sync losses, and was wishing I could at least try component to see what would happen. But, I can't... I need OTA capability, should I have to move, or save money, which is why I went with the base models.
> 
> ...


Hey bud no problem I didn't take it that you were snapping at me...I just thought maybe that suggesting a firmware upgrade to your Bravia may help ya but I've done seen how knowledgeable you are on this Tivo stuff so I sure wasn't suggesting that you just reboot your devices lol I knew you would have already done all that stuff and lots more trying to solve your issue and I wouldn't insult your intelligence by suggesting you do generic things, lol....I thought maybe the OP could use component cables but then I hadn't realized that he too was using a base Roamio.... you really gave me some great advice on what to do for my MoCA network and trust me I took it and its been just fine so far.....its really odd how you and the OP can have that issue yet a lot of others don't? seems like it would affect all of us but I'm sure its probably due to some software glitch as you suggested and hopefully Tivo will send an update that will resolve it for ya.... I wish I could have given you guys some better input but I just haven't been a Tivo owner long enough and know enough about them yet..I can only relate to the few problems I've had with mine so far..


----------



## PotEmUp (Jul 12, 2008)

I am having the same problem with Roamio Pro and my 5 year old Samsung. I have been gone for 2 weeks and TiVo did a software update while I was gone. I have done a s/w update on the Samsung TV, swapped HDMI cables, swapped HDMI ports, all to no avail. Finally I connected component cables, which has resolved the problem, but not with the resolution I bought the Roamio for. TiVo support is "not aware" of the problem and has resolved it's only solution is to send me a new unit. 
I have a TiVo HD hooked up to the same TV and no problem. 
Before the Roamio software update (20.4.1), there was no problem. Obviously a new Roamio unit (with RMA fee) is the only solution *;-p*


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I just filed a formal support ticket with Tivo tonight. I will await word from them and see what they say.

Cripes..........I hope I don't have to return it then I need to go through the whole hard drive re-swapping mess and re-pair the cable card which was a fiasco with Fios the last time I did it!

I will advise what happens. I guess companies that get it 90% right consider that a success. It works for 90% of the consumers.......I guess we got it right! Boo Hoo!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel it is important that this thread stay active and, as a result, will keep showing up under "New Posts", where others not subscribed, can easily find it.

Since "thread bumping" is frowned-upon, when just posting to keep the thread active, status updates and the like are the best approach.

I'd be wary of going through a replacement option. Many have had a great number of issues get not resolved with a box-swap, and then wind up with a refurbished box, and still have the issue.

For me, a software update of the past started the issue, and the last two have just made it worse. The odds of me having *three* "bad" (defective/failed) Roamios are pretty slim, especially since I already exchanged one due to a defective tuner (at Best Buy).

If the number of people affected by this are really so small, it's going to be very difficult for us folks, in the "minority", to get TiVo to listen to us, let alone getting them to start working on a fix, for what they broke.

The OP of this thread is in a tough spot, because they just started using their new Roamio, and didn't have the experience of seeing the problem begin, after a software update.

OTOH, the OP did find that one TV worked without this issue, then switched to another TV and experienced it. I just hope this doesn't result in the different TV solely being blamed for the problem, and others just not being willing to accept that it could also be a case of something TiVo has changed with the HDMI processing, only negatively affecting the minority, while positively affecting the majority.

I've been here before (in the minority, having a fix for the majority cause my issues). It's a terrible position to be in. It's going to take a lot of effort, and those affected getting along with each other, to get anywhere with this.

It is inevitable that we, the minority, will see posts from the majority saying "I don't have this problem". I feel it is best to not engage with those sort of posts, and focus on the problem itself, helping others afflicted to find this thread, and making it a team effort.

We need details, and lots of them. Even the smallest of details could be very important.

Good luck, and best wishes, to all afflicted by this. We should not be forced to abandon a TV, or buy a new one, just because TiVo failed to test how their changes worked with every TV (which isn't easy, in fairness to TiVo).


----------



## ToddK1970 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I am one of the owners of a Roamio Plus that was affected. I had the Roamio for 1 month and 8 days. When I called support they told me my SNR was too high since it was at 43db. They said to fix that and see what happens. Got a hold of FIOS and scheduled them the next day to come out. In the mean time the latency between channel changes went from about 10 seconds to 40. I then started getting the V52 signal and lost all video. Tivo rep still insisted ist was SNR and Fios problem.

So I disconnected the Coax and it would not even play any of my recorded shows. They finally said oh it may be a bad box. Then they said the SNR is probably what killed it. So I paid for a new box and they shipped it me. Once I return my old on they will credit me. So I have had the new one since last Friday. I will see how it goes. I had really loved it until last week.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ToddK1970 said:


> Well I am one of the owners of a Roamio Plus that was affected. I had the Roamio for 1 month and 8 days. When I called support they told me my SNR was too high since it was at 43db. They said to fix that and see what happens. Got a hold of FIOS and scheduled them the next day to come out. In the mean time the latency between channel changes went from about 10 seconds to 40. I then started getting the V52 signal and lost all video. Tivo rep still insisted ist was SNR and Fios problem.
> 
> So I disconnected the Coax and it would not even play any of my recorded shows. They finally said oh it may be a bad box. Then they said the SNR is probably what killed it. So I paid for a new box and they shipped it me. Once I return my old on they will credit me. So I have had the new one since last Friday. I will see how it goes. I had really loved it until last week.


Not exactly the problem we were discussing... I've pasted a quote of your post into another thread, where some current discussion on that sort of problem is going on: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517228


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Got reply from Tivo Tech support. The usual stuff....cables, does it work with other tv's, etc., etc.

Told them all the stuff. Told them I tried all of their suggestions plus a whole lot more. Told them Samsung ans Sony TV are having the issues.

Told them this is an issue that is widely being discussed on tivo community and is probably more widespread than they thought and that they needed to examine their updates as one of them broke it because it WAS working fine.

Also told them exchanging it was not a solution as most exchanges resulted in a continuation of the problem.

I will let all know what they say.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

ToddK1970 said:


> Well I am one of the owners of a Roamio Plus that was affected. I had the Roamio for 1 month and 8 days. When I called support they told me my SNR was too high since it was at 43db. They said to fix that and see what happens. Got a hold of FIOS and scheduled them the next day to come out. In the mean time the latency between channel changes went from about 10 seconds to 40. I then started getting the V52 signal and lost all video. Tivo rep still insisted ist was SNR and Fios problem.
> 
> So I disconnected the Coax and it would not even play any of my recorded shows. They finally said oh it may be a bad box. Then they said the SNR is probably what killed it. So I paid for a new box and they shipped it me. Once I return my old on they will credit me. So I have had the new one since last Friday. I will see how it goes. I had really loved it until last week.


So how's the replacement?????????


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

People with teh Roamio HDMI problem...........are you hardwired to the internet or wireless. Tivo support thinks it may be due to a weak wireless connection and suggested a wired connection.

Anyone having the issue with a wired internet connection?

Before I go jockeying around wires, I'd like some feedback from others.

I think it's a B.S. answer.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> People with teh Roamio HDMI problem...........are you hardwired to the internet or wireless. Tivo support thinks it may be due to a weak wireless connection and suggested a wired connection.
> 
> Anyone having the issue with a wired internet connection?
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with your assessment. But, until you actually do what it takes to actually hardwire it up, you'll likely not get the CSR to budge in any direction.

Can you just relocate the unit and TV to a place with wired? Can you just run a temporary, for the support call duration, cable run down the hallway, or something?

I'm hardwired. I only use wireless when hardwired isn't supported (like Chromcasts), or if I'm using a laptop in an unusual place.

I don't see any connection to what you described as being remotely linked to networking, at all. Unless you are using the network to stream the content from one device to another while viewing it, you should be able to be completely network disconnected, and have no such issue.

Is there more to your story that you might have unintentionally left out that just might validate what the CSR is suggesting? I did kind of jump on the bandwagon, without asking for every detail of every possible aspect of your configuration...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciscokid said:


> People with teh Roamio HDMI problem...........are you hardwired to the internet or wireless. Tivo support thinks it may be due to a weak wireless connection and suggested a wired connection.
> 
> Anyone having the issue with a wired internet connection?
> 
> ...


I've had no issue with my wireless Roamio or my wired one. My wireless Roamio is rock solid. It works just as well as when with a wired connection
.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Have we been able to determine if there is a correlation between the problem and a certain brand/model of TV?


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

Not sure if this is related to the problems you are all experiencing with HDMI, but after 6+ months of flawless operation, I can no longer get video output using HDMI on my Panasonic Plasma TV.

I have tried new cables, different ports, power cycling, etc. to no avail. The odd part is that it was working just fine last night, but tonight is no longer working. Switching to Component cables has "fixed" the issue for now, but doesn't give me nearly the quality that I expect, so I don't think this is a permanent fix.

This is so frustrating, because NOTHING in my setup had changed or moved AT ALL. I just came home, powered on the TV, and had a black screen, where previously I had a working signal.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, this is the reply I got from Tivo support..................

It's actually sort of good news. At least they seem to be admitting that they DO have a problem!

Thank you for the updated information you provided. I have read through the previous contacts as well and would be glad to continue helping you with your ongoing HDMI problem...............

"At this point since you have completed the troubleshooting we have available, I have passed your information including make and model of TV along to our development team for further investigation. Thank you for providing us with this data, which we will use in developing a solution.

While we would be able to exchange your Roamio under warranty, at this point a better solution might be to swap out the locations of the Roamio and the TiVo HD until we have an additional update available to address this issue. We are expecting another update soon, although we do not have an exact date. We do thank you for your patience and apologize for the inconvenience this has caused.

Please continue to use reference number xxxxxx-xxxxxx for further contact regarding this request. In order to respond to this email, please log into your account at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received."


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, I got the latest update today and it looks like the HDMI handshake problem with my Samsung has been fixed! Praise be!

Has it worked for you other guys with this same issue?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> Well, I got the latest update today and it looks like the HDMI handshake problem with my Samsung has been fixed! Praise be!
> 
> Has it worked for you other guys with this same issue?


I always seem to get bitten by saying something is fixed. But, it seems cleared-up for me too.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> I always seem to get bitten by saying something is fixed. But, it seems cleared-up for me too.


The post I was notified instantly via email is considerably longer that the post that is showing up in the forum.

Is heavy editing a usual occurrence? I wasn't aware of that!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> The post I was notified instantly via email is considerably longer that the post that is showing up in the forum.
> 
> Is heavy editing a usual occurrence? I wasn't aware of that!


The post clearly has a tag at the bottom that says "Last edited by nooneuknow : Today at 12:55 AM."

I had posted some comments about Xbox that I realized I was wrong about, after I read another thread that cleared things up.

There is nothing wrong about a large edit, as long as the post edited has not been replied to, quoted, or would leave a gaping hole in the flow of the thread, causing confusion. Your post is the first post after the edited post. No harm, no foul, and within the forum rules. I did (unintentionally) neglect to leave a reason for editing. Now it's addressed.

*EDIT/ADD*: Some members abuse the ability to edit, by posting direct attacks towards another member, checking that the member is online and reading the thread (the member's public info page shows online activity), then edit the post down to something completely inert. I've called-out one member for doing this, after I called them out on outright deleting posts, and they switched to editing for the same end-result.

Now, you'll see that I edited this post to add something, sometimes abbreviated ETA. If you really want to dig around, you will find plenty of posts where I removed excess commentary/opinion that might cause a rift, often marked with "<snip>" or something like that, and a reason for it listed at the bottom. Outright post deletion is frowned-upon, unless done promptly, without abusing it.
*/END EDIT/ADD*


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

I've just hooked up a Roamio pro and in addition to the usual issues, I noticed it takes longer for the picture to show when I change the channel. I didn't have this problem when my series three was hooked up to this tv. Trying a different port didn't fix it. Is anyone else still having this issue? Sometimes the wait is so long I get the v52 error until I go to another channel and return.

I have it limited to three tuners because charter stinks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kungfubarbie said:


> I've just hooked up a Roamio pro and in addition to the usual issues, I noticed it takes longer for the picture to show when I change the channel. I didn't have this problem when my series three was hooked up to this tv. Trying a different port didn't fix it. Is anyone else still having this issue? Sometimes the wait is so long I get the v52 error until I go to another channel and return.
> 
> I have it limited to three tuners because charter stinks.


Have you looked at the DVR diagnostics? The signal from your cable feed may be faulty, or the Roamio may have a faulty tuner. The signal level on all the tuners should be the same and there should be zero RS Uncorrected.


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you looked at the DVR diagnostics? The signal from your cable feed may be faulty, or the Roamio may have a faulty tuner. The signal level on all the tuners should be the same and there should be zero RS Uncorrected.


The signal is the same if they are on similar channels (ie basic is 100 with 41-42 and cable is 97 with 39,). I ordered an Attenuator to bring them all below 39. Last night they were all 0 0 until I changed to one basic cable channel that blacked out briefly last night. It works now, but I did see an RS corrected 1 on that tuner. It's gone now.

What are RS errors? My biggest problem is a few channels with v58. Charter moved the cards to the top of the list and the card and tuner look good. I'm out of ideas. Same channel issues with series 3.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kungfubarbie said:


> The signal is the same if they are on similar channels (ie basic is 100 with 41-42 and cable is 97 with 39,). I ordered an Attenuator to bring them all below 39. Last night they were all 0 0 until I changed to one basic cable channel that blacked out briefly last night. It works now, but I did see an RS corrected 1 on that tuner. It's gone now.
> 
> What are RS errors? My biggest problem is a few channels with v58. Charter moved the cards to the top of the list and the card and tuner look good. I'm out of ideas. Same channel issues with series 3.
> 
> Thanks!


RS: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed–Solomon_error_correction

I answered because I was having tuner problems with my new Roamio that I didn't have with my 2 Premieres. I even switched cable cards. The diagnostics were total chaos. A new Roamio fixed the problem. Build date on the new unit is 11/4/14.

I get signal level of 85 to 90, SNR of 35 to 37 on all four tuners. I assume you know about the INFO button showing you what channel each tuner is using? There isn't a manual method to set them all to the same channel, but it can be done with recording. For my test I just selected 2, 3, 3, and 5 to get them close. Those are my SD channels and the problem wasn't too bad. Having all 4 set to HD made two tuners unwatchable.


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

I didn't know about the info button, but I was able to check the tuners by changing channels and then going into diagnosis and matching it up that way. Seems the HD is more likely to act up than say the HD Fox basic. I'm going to make an effort to not leave a tuner on HD if I'm not actively using it. Thanks for the response.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

While watching live TV, you can use right arrow then down arrow to check the channels. Quicker.


----------

